# Over 3.5 t Driving Licence/countries/vehicle registrations



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I hope I am not chasing hares here, but after doing some research I am a bit confused about the validity in other countries of Driving Licences for vehicles over 3.5t.


Firstly is there any correlation between the country of issue of the Driving Licence and the country of registration of the vehicle? In the EU probably nor - but elsewhere?

It seems to be quite clear that for car driving licences the EU, and any country accepting either format of the IDP, the rules are clear.

However I am finding it hard to find out what is acceptable in the following circumstances

UK holder of C1 in IDP Convention country

UK holder of HGV in IDP Convention country

The IDP seems to only cover licences up to category E.

And is one legal for driving a vehicle over 3.5t which has a different registration from the country of one's licence?

The answer may be best from you long-haul truckers or even better from a licensed transport manager.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm confused by the question. Am I alone?.. :? 

Ray.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

"UK holder of C1 in IDP Convention country"

License categories according to the 1968 convention, applicable from 29 March 2010, show C1 as a licence category.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Driving_Permit


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayc said:


> "UK holder of C1 in IDP Convention country"
> 
> License categories according to the 1968 convention, applicable from 29 March 2010, show C1 as a licence category.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Driving_Permit


Thanks

And over 7.5t ?

Geoff


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

raynipper said:


> I'm confused by the question. Am I alone?.. :?
> 
> Ray.


No


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > "UK holder of C1 in IDP Convention country"
> ...


Groups C and CE are in the table.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I'm confused by the question. Am I alone?.. :?
> 
> Ray.


Ray

There are practical reasons for asking this/these question(s)

I am considering whether I can buy an over 7.5t MH, get a UK HGV 2 licence, because it might be difficult to pass the exam in Polish, register the vehicle in Poland, where I live, and drive it in Turkey.

If I can not do that, then over 7.5 t is a NoNo.

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A driving licence issued in any EU state has identical validity over all of the EU.

Its the LICENCE that permits you to drive a vehicle in excess of a certain weight, it matters not where the thing is registered !!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> A driving licence issued in any EU state has identical validity over all of the EU.
> 
> Its the LICENCE that permits you to drive a vehicle in excess of a certain weight, it matters not where the thing is registered !!


Thanks for that confirmation about the EU licences, which is what I already understood.

Also thanks for establishing that there is no connection between the driver's licence and they vehicle registration, at least within the EU, but can you please confirm this is also true outside the EU, e.g. Turkey?

But what is the position of a UK HGV Class 2 licence-holder outside the EU?

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Geoff, a UK HGV driving licence is valid outside the UK, but you may also need an International Driving Licence to be 100%. Better to be safe than sorry!
I carried one!
I have not had one for years and I would not know where to get one from now, but I got mine from the AA and they lasted for one year.
I first, had mine for a trip to Turkey, via the old Yugo!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> A driving licence issued in any EU state has identical validity over all of the EU.
> 
> Its the LICENCE that permits you to drive a vehicle in excess of a certain weight, it matters not where the thing is registered !!


Yep, I would go along with that.
I changed my UK HGV class 1 license for a French one when reaching 62 or 65. It was swift and painless and now it only costs me €33 every two years to get the medical to renew.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Geoff

STOP calling it a "UK class 2 HGV" that classification went out years ago.

What counts is what is shown on the back of your EU driving licence. If that says you can drive an HGV of the class you want then thats good enough!!

If you are planning on taking up permanent residence in Turkey then you will (probably) need to exchange your EU licence for a "local" one. (just like Mr Foreigner who comes to live in the UK must do) As you hold the correct EU licence that shouldnt be any problem.

I suspect a more "interesting" issue is going to be getting insurance :wink:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I like Class 1, 2 & 3 cos that what we grew up with.
Some snotty Euro new kid on the block sitting behind a desk gives it another name and we are supposed to don our Lemming gowns and just follow on. Bah Humbug.!!!!!

Rhodesia, Ceylon, Persia, Tanganyika, England, etc. etc.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ray

I dont disagree !!!! Class 1, 2 & 3 were dead easy to understand, however the medlling Eurocrats got in on the act and we now have a different (but to be fair Europe wide) standard. That in theory is a good thing !!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I need to join 'The Dinosaur Club' 

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Geoff
> 
> STOP calling it a "UK class 2 HGV" that classification went out years ago.
> 
> ...


Most of the Driving Schools and job adverts call it a Class 2 with C in brackets. I have, at the moment, a C 1 + E - so what is the '1' ? a 'Class' maybe? Yes, I now know that over 7.5t Rigid is now 'C', but that is not on my licence - yet. I am surprised that when those 'clever' bods in the EU decided the new categories they did not use different letters instead of C 1, C 1 + E, C, and C + E

Does the IDP follow the same format and Classifications as the EU licence?

I do not want to waste time looking at MHs over 7.5t without knowing whether I can use it where I want - Serbia, I understand, still requires an IDP.

Geoff


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Does the IDP follow the same format and Classifications as the EU licence?
> 
> Geoff


According to the wikepedia link I posted it does.

"License categories according to the 1968 convention applicable from 29 March 2011"

" C 1 + E - so what is the '1' ? a 'Class' maybe"

C1 is a sub category of Class C, which as you know limits to 7.5t.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Nicholsong, you say you live in Poland, so shouldnt you exchange your UK license for a Polish one ? I know each country has its own rules and it can be tricky.
I have exchanged my UK license for an Andorran one but it only applies to 3.5tons...if you want any other categories then I must take the test in Catalan . Easier than Polish for sure but I would suggest you are 100percent on the residents/ exchange license rules before taking a UK test.
TOH has had to go through major hoops to keep his categories and its still not strictly correct. Not being British and having a UK licence made life very very complicated :?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

salomon said:


> Nicholsong, you say you live in Poland, so shouldnt you exchange your UK license for a Polish one ? I know each country has its own rules and it can be tricky.
> I have exchanged my UK license for an Andorran one but it only applies to 3.5tons...if you want any other categories then I must take the test in Catalan . Easier than Polish for sure but I would suggest you are 100percent on the residents/ exchange license rules before taking a UK test.
> TOH has had to go through major hoops to keep his categories and its still not strictly correct. Not being British and having a UK licence made life very very complicated :?


Salomon

Thanks for your concern, but I am never in Poland for more than 3 months.

I also 'live' in UK, where I have a property and register, tax and MOT my vehicle. I 'live' in Greece, where I have a boat and I travel to Germany, Slovakia etc. As I do not rent or own property in Poland, residency rules do not apply, so the situation about licences does not arise.

Anyway I am not sure any country wants people of my age, who are totally non-taxable in that country because they are totally taxable in UK, to become 'Resident' and therefore a drain on their social and medical services without the government receiving any income from that 'resident'

Your thoughts on the last point are invited.

Geoff

Geoff


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

That all makes sense Geoff.

As for your last point, it depends on the country !
Andorra has no problem with us being non taxable as it has no concept of income tax. Which may well be why we live there


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I've dug out the last IDPs I had which are dated 01 Sept 2010.

Looking at the RACs info site you need an IDP for Turkey only after 3 months, so it says anyway! IDP link

My 1926 convention licence has only Class A under 3500kg, Class B over 3500kg, Class C motor cycles.

My 1949 version has

Class A motorbikes.

Class B up to 8 seats or used for goods and under 3500kg, also may use a light trailer

Class C used for goods and over 3500kg, also may use a light trailer

Class D for more than 8 passengers, also may use a light trailer

Class E vehicles from B,C or D with other than a light trailer.

A light trailer is less than 750kg.

Which one of those does a 5 ton camper fit into?! 

1926 version accepting countries are Bahrain, Brazil, Burma, Cameroon, Germany, Iceland, Iran, Iraq, Kenya, Kuwait, Liechtenstein, Mexico, Nigeria, Pakistan, Somali Republic, Switzerland, Tanzania, Uruguay according to the inside cover. If you open the IDP application form it says which countries you need this version for.

Both versions can only be over or under 3500kg, so with C1 you will get the over stamp? Worth applying to see? Unless they've changed of course!


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

As a matter of possible interest in this context I believe it is not permitted for a person holding a French driving licence to drive a non-French registered vehicle in the country.
Don't know if that is relevant to this debate but guess it could reflect wider EU laws.

Alan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jason

You are correct re Turkey, but a MH can only stay in Turkey for three months - unless you put it into a bonded store, but I understand that is a nightmare.

Geoff


----------

